# One more time.....Which Maverick Thermo?



## smokyokie (Jan 30, 2007)

OK, now I'm ready to buy one, and I can't remember which one.

It's the one that has 2 probes and allows you to set a minimum and maximum temp for your pit temp as well as setting a max temp for your meat. It also has a little clip to keep the probe up off the grate.  

Buzzard, I think you said you had one.

Who knows what I'm talking about?

Tim


----------



## tommy c (Jan 30, 2007)

Tim, I think you want the et-73


----------



## tonto1117 (Jan 30, 2007)

Tim, I have both the Maverick et-72 and et-73.The 72 has one probe and the 73 has two probes  ,one for food and one for grate temp(comes with the grate clip you mentioned). Ive heard so many say that the've had nothing but a hard time with them, especially with the swicthes and the range(suppose to be 100ft).While I haven't had a problem with either one of those issues, but,  it is a pain in the a$$ to set the low and high temp settings on the 73.  Read the directions 3 times, my husband learned some new words and we finally got it set.  Also, it comes with a probe wire that is about three feet long.  As an option, you can get a 6 foot long probe with wire (called Monday to buy  and they are on back order till who knows when?)   :shock:


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 1, 2007)

In checking out the ET-73, I'm seeing alot of reviews that complain about it being difficult to set, and that the range is nowhere near what the specs say (100 ft.).  Does anyone out there have experience w/ any of these things?

Tim


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 1, 2007)

Debug mode error double post.  Sorry.

BTW, is it possible to delete a post totally?  I've looked around and haven't been able to figure it out.


----------



## msmith (Feb 1, 2007)

I have the et-72 it works good but I cant get 20' away from it before I loose the temp setting. I bought 3 of the accurites from wally world and they are good and have a beeper setting on them. I paid $40.00 for the maverick and $13.50 each for the accurites and I like them better.


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 1, 2007)

Marvin,
           I have a remote thermo already, what I'm really after is one that will moniter pit temp both for too hot, and not hot enough at the same time.  Does the Walmart unit do that?  If not, does anyone know of any other brands and models that do?

Tim


----------



## illini (Feb 1, 2007)

Dickeydoobbq
on each of *your* posts in the upper right hand corner where you see the edit button there is a also a button with a "X"
if you click the button you can delete that post

Hope this helps


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't see an X button.  All I see is an arrow(back to the top) and a blue button (report post to moderator).  Am I looking in the wrong place?

Tim


----------



## illini (Feb 1, 2007)

You are looking in the right place...it only appears when there are no posts after yours....after that you only have the option of editing it....probably the right way because you could confuse others if you deleted a post out of the middle


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 2, 2007)

Thank you Marvin, you are a virtual font of information.  This isn't the first time you've helped this poor old fat computarded boy out.

Tim


----------



## ultramag (Feb 2, 2007)

DDBBQ, I have an ET-73 and like it. I use it almost every time I fire up the smoker. It doesn't have the range they claim I don't believe. I also have a Nu-Temp set up and it won't read 100 ft. either. I suspect when they test the range it is line of site with absolutely no interference.


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 3, 2007)

I got the ET-73.  Had problems with it, and threw it in a drawer.  I couldn't get it to program.  I finally dug it out one day, and tried again, got frustrated, and finally called tech support. 

They got me going, and found out one of the probes was bad.  He sent me a new one and had it in a few days.  No problems since.  I love it.

Bill


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Bill, that sounds like a pretty good review coming from an old grumpy guy. :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

I may need to have one, but I spent all my mad money donating to the tip jar for the new server. :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Tim


----------



## jmastera (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a ET-72 and like everyone else has said the range is def. not what they claim.  Other than that I have not had a problem with mine.  I have used it twice in the smoker and multiple times in my oven.  I just purchased an ET-7 Dual Probe (supposedly does not have the range problem that the 72 has) to use full time with my smoker as my wife doesn't like me using the 72 in it (it is the William's Sonoma version).  Also the thermo on my smoker is bad so I will be able to use one probe for the internal temp and the other probe for the meat.


----------

